# Expired meds. What really happens when the date passes



## CWOLDOJAX

Most of us use the meds listed below. What really happens when the expiration date passes? 
(for this thread let's assume it is two weeks beyond the expiration date)
"What happens = loses potency, becomes poison, etc."

Aspirin
Ibuprofren
Acetophetomin
Pepcid AC etc
Tums
Zicam
Benedryl
Neosporin
(Disclaimer - I can't spell/pronounce the real medical terms for some of these common items. It has taken me 50+ yrs to speak Floridian with an Iowa accent. I reckon y'all will understand.)
(Disclaimer 2 - I am a guy who will eat expired peanut butter on my expired bread with a glass of my expired milk... all sniff tested of course.)


----------



## Derma-Redi

good friend of mine is a pharmacist we've had this discussion before. Most meds go well beyond the so-called toss date 1yr or more.. 2 weeks past due means nothing re: above meds I spent 15 yrs myself in the Pharmacy world as an IV Tech. A yr could go by and in most cases I would take them in a heartbeat. Big Pharma wants you to toss them so you get more...


----------



## Arklatex

Derma-Redi said:


> good friend of mine is a pharmacist we've had this discussion before. Most meds go well beyond the so-called toss date 1yr or more.. 2 weeks past due means nothing re: above meds I spent 15 yrs myself in the Pharmacy world as an IV Tech. A yr could go by and in most cases I would take them in a heartbeat. Big Pharma wants you to toss them so you get more...


Let's assume that a bottle of pills was stored in a cool, dark and dry place. In a airtight container. How far past the date would the pills be effective?


----------



## jimb1972

There are some antibiotics that become toxic over time, but most drugs are good for years after the date.


----------



## oddapple

The biggest problem is that they begin to fade, lose potency. Ditch old biologicals but most chems just fade out.


----------



## jimb1972

The US Army did studies years ago so they could adjust the expiration dates on their meds, I can't remember where I found it but the results are out there on the internet somewhere. I know that study is the reason I stock cipro.


----------



## oddapple

jimb1972 said:


> The US Army did studies years ago so they could adjust the expiration dates on their meds, I can't remember where I found it but the results are out there on the internet somewhere. I know that study is the reason I stock cipro.


That's a good one. Will look for that ~


----------



## jimb1972

I can no longer find the results for the DOD S.L.E.P. (shelf life extension program) anyone else here have a link that's still active?


----------



## Ice Queen

The tetracycline family can be toxic when expired. Don't take old tetra or doxy. It can make you very sick.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper

jimb1972 said:


> There are some antibiotics that become toxic over time, but most drugs are good for years after the date.


Tetracycline is one you don't want to let get too old on you, for sure.


----------



## jimb1972

Found the link I originally used but it only includes info on about a dozen medications while over 300 were tested. Anyone know where to find the rest? Or file a F.O.I act request?
https://slep.dmsbfda.army.mil/slep/slep_info_paper_JAN_2006.doc
Contacted the author of article on the DOD website, probably on about five more lists now.


----------



## Kauboy

Nice link Jim!

One thing to point out from that paper:


> It is important to note that products tested under this program are maintained under tightly managed, controlled conditions at a limited number of locations. Extrapolation of these data to drugs stored by others would be inappropriate.


Be extra conservative about comparing your medicine cabinet's contents to this list.


----------



## Wise Prepper

My girl is a nurse and doesnt think twice about expired meds unless they are real old. Another reason she says the expiration dates are what they are. The have to prove to the FDA that the drugs will last as long as they say they will before selling. No drug company is going to wait to sell there medicine for 5 years so it can be labeled as such. I know for a fact i will take a chance on expired meds it the SHTF. Another great alternative to think about is fish meds. They are the same but so much cheaper  Order online also.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX

jimb1972 said:


> The US Army did studies years ago so they could adjust the expiration dates on their meds, I can't remember where I found it but the results are out there on the internet somewhere. I know that study is the reason I stock cipro.


What is cipro?


----------



## oddapple

Ciprofloxacin / fairly broad spectrum

And the person who said tetracycline would go rancid and poison you with maybe lasting damage was correct.
Sulfa drugs last longer.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX

jimb1972 said:


> Found the link I originally used but it only includes info on about a dozen medications while over 300 were tested. Anyone know where to find the rest? Or file a F.O.I act request?
> https://slep.dmsbfda.army.mil/slep/slep_info_paper_JAN_2006.doc
> Contacted the author of article on the DOD website, probably on about five more lists now.


My PC is giving warnings in two different browsers (Firefox, Chrome). I will check the link on my MAC when I get home.


----------



## bigwheel

CWOLDOJAX said:


> Most of us use the meds listed below. What really happens when the expiration date passes?
> (for this thread let's assume it is two weeks beyond the expiration date)
> "What happens = loses potency, becomes poison, etc."
> 
> Aspirin
> Ibuprofren
> Acetophetomin
> Pepcid AC etc
> Tums
> Zicam
> Benedryl
> Neosporin
> (Disclaimer - I can't spell/pronounce the real medical terms for some of these common items. It has taken me 50+ yrs to speak Floridian with an Iowa accent. I reckon y'all will understand.)
> (Disclaimer 2 - I am a guy who will eat expired peanut butter on my expired bread with a glass of my expired milk... all sniff tested of course.)


Acetaminophen aka Tylenol. Should go immediately into the trash not waiting for it to expire. That stuff will eat half your liver for lunch and come back and eat the rest for supper. Aspirin based pain meds are highly preferable if a person just has to have some. A family GP told me old antibiotics are also hard on the liver but never saw any science on that.


----------



## oddapple

I tend to look at it as having some option for everyone. Bodies, conditions, symptoms all pretty variable.


----------



## Kauboy

CWOLDOJAX said:


> What is cipro?


Ciprofloxacin


----------



## Kauboy

CWOLDOJAX said:


> My PC is giving warnings in two different browsers (Firefox, Chrome). I will check the link on my MAC when I get home.


I was getting that too. Very little to worry about. It is just a .DOC file.
If your browser allows you to ignore the warning, like my Chrome did, you can still get to it.
It was under the "Advanced" link on the warning page.


----------



## Derma-Redi

seriously.... speaking for me of course (and my family members) a year would not bother me I do it now. this applies to antibiotics/pain meds. Generally the meds will lose some potency but not become poisonous. There may be some meds that could become poisonous??
I will have another chat with my pharmacist friend on this subject in more detail and report back to the forum

FYI anyone taking pain meds should always take it with 1 or 2 stool softeners a day to prevent constipation. Constipation can be awfully painful when in the process of trying to go. Just seize up and feel like a rock is in your gut. I had an episode and it was so painful that I asked my wife to take me to the ER (I've had surgeries that were less painful than this I swear to you) My wife is a nurse and she said there is one thing you can try before the ER (that was an enema LOL) no shit!!! I said I'll try anything, it hurt doing it but worked almost immediately
(not pleasant however). The moral is Pain meds cause constipation, take a stool softener once or twice a day to avoid constipation...

NOT A LAXATIVE but a SOFTENER


----------



## oddapple

Haha the same goes for the plant opiate replacement. People in limited times usually don't get enough water anyway.


----------



## Derma-Redi

So glad you brought up fish meds from all account I can see these are the real deal and no script required. Again, in a shtf scenario I would not think to long about it.
Thomas Labs Fish Medicines


----------



## bigwheel

Derma-Redi said:


> seriously.... speaking for me of course (and my family members) a year would not bother me I do it now. this applies to antibiotics/pain meds. Generally the meds will lose some potency but not become poisonous. There may be some meds that could become poisonous??
> I will have another chat with my pharmacist friend on this subject in more detail and report back to the forum
> 
> FYI anyone taking pain meds should always take it with 1 or 2 stool softeners a day to prevent constipation. Constipation can be awfully painful when in the process of trying to go. Just seize up and feel like a rock is in your gut. I had an episode and it was so painful that I asked my wife to take me to the ER (I've had surgeries that were less painful than this I swear to you) My wife is a nurse and she said there is one thing you can try before the ER (that was an enema LOL) no shit!!! I said I'll try anything, it hurt doing it but worked almost immediately
> (not pleasant however). The moral is Pain meds cause constipation, take a stool softener once or twice a day to avoid constipation...
> 
> NOT A LAXATIVE but a SOFTENER


Double dittos. Got a dear old chum who tried to commit hari kari on a motorcycle but seems to have survived some way. He pops Hydrocodone like popcorn. He gets locked down in the gut like an old widder lady sometimes.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX

Derma-Redi said:


> So glad you brought up fish meds from all account I can see these are the real deal and no script required. Again, in a shtf scenario I would not think to long about it.
> Thomas Labs Fish Medicines


When I searched "cipro..," in YouTube the fish meds came up.


----------



## Wise Prepper

Derma-Redi said:


> So glad you brought up fish meds from all account I can see these are the real deal and no script required. Again, in a shtf scenario I would not think to long about it.
> Thomas Labs Fish Medicines


My girl is a nurse and did her research. We are stocked up on them. Either she is trying to kill me one day or trust them 
I think she said they are labeled the same as generic. Will ask her when she gets off.


----------



## Camel923

All true. Different meds have different shelf lives. The trick is to find out what lasts for how long under what conditions.


----------



## 1skrewsloose

Good thread, folks who know about such things. Is there any reasonably cost effective way to determine if your meds have gone south? Not looking for all that exist, just what's needed for prep.. Thanks. If no, I guess I need to rotate as likewise with food.


----------



## shotlady

I think that the big pharm company starts itching for more cheddar. that's why there are expiration dates... so you run out and purchase more. sure there is a shelf life where the components and mixes aren't as potent...

but look at shampoo that revolutionized the shampoo sales- they added rinse & repeat to the directions.


----------



## thepeartree

oddapple said:


> Ciprofloxacin / fairly broad spectrum
> 
> And the person who said tetracycline would go rancid and poison you with maybe lasting damage was correct.
> Sulfa drugs last longer.


And cipro is the drug of choice r.e. anthrax...


----------



## CWOLDOJAX

Thanks everyone.
The shared expertise is appreciated.
In my case, a weather related disaster is the focus for improving my self reliance.
Which then followed by civil unrest (is that an oxymoron?), econo-crash, and ISIS.

In any case know more about common meds and storing more meds is a good thing.
I will research more about Ciprofloxacin. 
In a weather related SHTF I may not need it, but in all others may be good to have.


----------



## NoobMom

I take oral drugs that are 10 years past the expiration all the time. I used to be scared but my husband said it's no big deal. He's a chemist and asked me what were they going to turn into. Tetracycline is not safe to take after it expires. I would take almost anything that is 20 years old, but that is a little extreme. I think you have to worry mostly about the potency decreasing.

Nitroglycerin and insulin should not be taken after expiration date either.


----------

